# Where to look in Branson, Mo



## ataripirate

I have been here several years, miss hunting for them like I did in northern mo, the people that look for them here, won't tell me where to look. with all the rocks, the area is a lot different than I was used to. Any suggestions? Anyone finding them down here yet?

thanks


----------



## veronica

Washes with a mix of sycamore and wild rose (sticker bushes) , 
red and black oaks can produce a few , 
and pretty much any tree that appears to be injured or dying is worth looking at in my opinion.

hope that helps


----------



## herisfun

I am just starting out with this new hobby and wondering where to start? And when? In the Ozarks NW Arkansas?


----------



## herisfun

I am just starting out with this new hobby and wondering where to start? And when? In the Ozarks NW Arkansas


----------



## beowulf75

herisfun said:


> I am just starting out with this new hobby and wondering where to start? And when? In the Ozarks NW Arkansas


Watch this forum for posts from your area . I‘m in East central MO, so your season will begin before ours does. I’d speculate mid May would be time to start paying attention.


----------



## dean

beowulf75 said:


> Watch this forum for posts from your area . I‘m in East central MO, so your season will begin before ours does. I’d speculate mid May would be time to start paying attention.


I hunted Eastern Nebraska for 50 years, skunked there in 2018 and 2019. Now in Springfield, about 6 years ago we found our first signs on March 30. About dates can be + or - 5 weeks either way. Either way its about the search and hunt. I am getting ready now in my new area.


----------



## cdrspoon2021

dean said:


> I hunted Eastern Nebraska for 50 years, skunked there in 2018 and 2019. Now in Springfield, about 6 years ago we found our first signs on March 30. About dates can be + or - 5 weeks either way. Either way its about the search and hunt. I am getting ready now in my new area.


I have scouted out a few places in the springfield area last year that look promising. I would be down to meet up and we could check them out this year. Last year was a total bust for me but all my friends in the area didnt have much luck either. It should be a bumper crop this year with all the snow =) Me and my wife love hunting mushrooms and there are lots of good ones to eat besides morels.


----------



## Kristent33

Hey!! I’m in Branson in the process of moving my mom to KC... anyone up for meeting to walk or secretly give me an area to try? It’s a one and done for me here & im scared of walking where I shouldn’t and get shot at or something!!


----------



## herisfun

Hi I live in Omaha right by Branson. And this is one of my new Bobby's this year! I would love for some pointers and you can come look with me on my land over here about 100 acres or so wooded. I got to do some things today but maybe tomorrow?


----------

